# Openvpn 2.3.3 for CentOS 6.5



## dave (May 1, 2014)

I've been waiting for the new Openvpn 2.3.3 release that fixes the heartbleed bug to make it into the EPEL repository for CentOS, but it's taking forever.

http://mirror.us.leaseweb.net/epel/6/i386/repoview/openvpn.html

http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/packageinfo?packageID=2700

Is there an alternate repository somewhere that has the new build?  If you're running CentOS and Openvpn, how are you dealing with it?

I could compile it, but I'd like to avoid that if possible.  As soon as I compile it, then they'll have a build the next day, no doubt.


----------

